# Fishtailing and fadding ?



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

What does fishtailing and fadding mean and how do you tell I noticed someone said a doe was doing this an needed copper ?


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

fading is when the color gets dull, easy to tell on a black goat because they will get red looking. Fishtailing is when they lose hair on their tail in manner where the tail hair splits and looks like a fishtail. All goats need copper, some are able to get enough from their loose mineral, feed, and natural environment and some need a supplement usually given in the form of a copper bolus.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

This is a perfect example of fish tail in goats, I found this on a google search.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yes that is a sign of copper deficiency..Fish tail is whenthe tip of the tail (bone) is bald and the hair onthe end is flared out, like a paint bresh you shake out...
Fading means..a dark color like black will turn red...here is a link to hep you understand more

http://www.saanendoah.com/copper1.html

we copper bolus our goats 2-3 times a year as needed and also provide loose minerals that have enough copper in it.


----------



## Stephoo (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks so much for the info !!


----------

